# Why "picture capacity " display 1.0 k?



## eurostar (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi,
I am using D700
Wanted to why camera is showing "1.0K" instead of a "true value" for no. of shots left when I select picture "Large and  Fine"

If I select to "L & TIFF" it does show no. of shot left eg 500

I have googled and found some answer as:
Nikon rounds your pictures left to "1.0K" instead of a true value  Is that true? anyway to show the true value instead of  1.0k ?

Sorry if this has been asked before


----------



## AdrianC (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm guessing 1.0k means over 1000 pictures.


----------



## eurostar (Aug 20, 2010)

Ya I guess so too, but can't it smart enough to tell us exact instead of rounding up?


----------



## AdrianC (Aug 20, 2010)

Well the thing is it's not an exact value anyway, each picture has a slightly different size. 

If you want you could take the size of your memory card and divide it by an average picture size, and that will give you an idea of how many pics it can hold.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 20, 2010)

The answer lies in page 8 of the manual: http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/noprint/D700_noprinten.pdf

Look at that top display. Where on earth are you going to fit an extra digit, let alone 2. At some point you need to drop the last numbers off and just drop in the "k" value. 
k = kilo, SI notation for 1000 

Also some examples for file sizes from a 10mpx camera:
5mb jpeg on a 16GB card = "3.2k" files
4mb jpeg on a 16GB card = "4k" files.

Given that a variance of a megabyte results in an uncertainty of about 20%, Your values are not just rounded. They are plain and simply outright estimated based on a standard value and the remaining free space on the card. The difference between a bright detailed scene and a dark scene on file size is significant. For JPEG, the differences in compression of a yellowish image and a bluish image is significant. Consider a variance of 1MB a conservative value for compression.


----------



## Mbnmac (Aug 20, 2010)

At 1k photos, why do you need to know?

If it only ever had 2 digit numbers then you could be worried, but you'll know you're far from running out as is


----------



## eurostar (Aug 20, 2010)

OKie...think I understand now 
Thank you all.


----------



## Cedar (Aug 20, 2010)

Just like my 50D gives up at 999 photos.

Like other said, why do you need to know past 1k? Haha


----------

